# Rumour: Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Prequel



## Nic (Jan 5, 2011)

> A source within the industry who has previously leaked other information when I was writing for Xboxic (leaks include confirming Black Op's March 2010, Naming Kinect before E3 May 2010, First Gears 3 Images April 2010, amongst others) has informed me that an upcoming Call of Duty title from Infinity Ward will not be created on an all new game engine, and will not be released this year under the title of Modern Warfare 3!
> 
> It has been alleged that Infinity Ward are creating a game that will focus on the character Ghost who first appeared in Modern Warfare 2, this game will centre around the events leading up to the war in Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare as a prequel, and then further reveal how Ghost first became a member of Task Force 141 based on the comic book stories written by David Lapham. In various parts of the game that will focus on the life of Ghost - players will revisit locations from both Call of Duty 4 and Modern Warfare 2, but this time from a different viewpoint.
> 
> ...



inb4thisisold


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2011)

Not more CoD...


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 5, 2011)

Its call of duty?

Who cares about the story?


----------



## Nic (Jan 5, 2011)

If you don't care about Call of Duty, why would you post in a Call of Duty thread?  I'm assuming you're trying to get that post count up.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 5, 2011)

It's not that i don't care.
I am quite enjoying black ops.

But not for the story.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nic said:
			
		

> If you don't care about Call of Duty, why would you post in a Call of Duty thread?  I'm assuming you're trying to get that post count up.


Lolwut


----------



## Caleb (Jan 5, 2011)

A prequel with Ghost as the main character on a new engine?  Possible win.


----------



## Nic (Jan 5, 2011)

Modern Warfare 2 would have died if Ghost wasn't in the story.  /IMO


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2011)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd assume you assumed correctly


----------



## Caleb (Jan 5, 2011)

Nic said:
			
		

> Modern Warfare 2 would have died if Ghost wasn't in the story.  /IMO


Yep, and I just realised that in that picture of Ghost on your first post he has Dual mags?  What is this? : P


----------



## Mino (Jan 5, 2011)

Nic said:
			
		

> If you don't care about Call of Duty, why would you post in a Call of Duty thread?  I'm assuming you're trying to get that post count up.


You seem to have inferred that he did not care about Call of Duty, yet he only mentioned the story.  You then saw fit to add your own insinuation that he was posting just go increase his post count, which goes along with a whole host of implications about his character.

Why do so many TBT members go out of their way to be a douche?


----------



## Mino (Jan 5, 2011)

Caleb said:
			
		

> A prequel with Ghost as the main character on a new engine?  Possible win.


The article specifically says it won't be using a new engine.


----------



## Mino (Jan 5, 2011)

Nic said:
			
		

> Modern Warfare 2 would have died if Ghost wasn't in the story.  /IMO


Well your opinion here is pretty off.  The multiplayer is what drove MW2's sales and continued popularity.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 5, 2011)

*trevor said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, sorry.  I thought it said it WILL be on a new engine.  I skipped over the not. I could care less about the game now.  Four games on the same engine?(I include CoD:4 and WaW as the same engine as MW2 and Black Ops because the MW2 engine was only slightly tweaked.)  But it will sell like crazy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 5, 2011)

Nic said:
			
		

> Modern Warfare 2 would have died if Ghost wasn't in the story.  /IMO


Probably. Though Price would have made it cooler if they had another one of his flashbacks.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 7, 2011)

When will they show what happens to soap and price if they are gonna make this?


----------



## Horus (Jan 7, 2011)

Infinity Ward campaign? lol, who the hell cares, IW = Multiplayer and besides Activision killed any hope IW had and still is trying to take down the Prez's of IW who went on over to EA or something and are trying to sue them, then evidently COD got bought out by Blizzard(?) so COD is in chaos so I doubt this game is going anywhere.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 8, 2011)

Horus said:
			
		

> Infinity Ward campaign? lol, who the hell cares, IW = Multiplayer and besides Activision killed any hope IW had and still is trying to take down the Prez's of IW who went on over to EA or something and are trying to sue them, then evidently COD got bought out by Blizzard(?) so COD is in chaos so I doubt this game is going anywhere.


CoD bought by Blizzard what?


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jan 8, 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


activision and blizzard had a merger deal.

not that it'd actually effect anything.


----------



## Mino (Jan 8, 2011)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, to say that "CoD was bought out by Blizzard" is pretty... facile and inaccurate.  First of all, they merged, which is quite different than an acquisition.  Furthermore, this happened three years ago.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh, I heard the next CoD would be a crappy third person shooter. :/

Yay for Infinity Ward!


----------



## Pear (Jan 8, 2011)

Same engine... really?
People are complaining now, "Bawww, Black ops is getting boring already. It sucks!" 
It doesn't. The game itself, from a technical standpoint, is amazing. But the reason everyone's already getting bored of it is because we've played essentially the same game four times. 
CoD4- Revolutionary for its time, basic structure for the rest of the CoD series.
WaW- CoD 4 in WW2, but with party glitches and zombies.
MW2- CoD 4 with a few updates and a ton of  bull*censored.2.0* dolloped on.
Black Ops- Essentially MW2 with the bull*censored.2.0* removed.                

And now we learn that they're making yet another, "Safe" game. For God's sake Infinity Ward, the reason everyone loved CoD4 was because it was so radically different than anything to come before. Please, take your time, take 3 years for all I care, to make something different.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 8, 2011)

Pear said:
			
		

> Same engine... really?
> People are complaining now, "Bawww, Black ops is getting boring already. It sucks!"
> It doesn't. The game itself, from a technical standpoint, is amazing. But the reason everyone's already getting bored of it is because we've played essentially the same game four times.
> CoD4- Revolutionary for its time, basic structure for the rest of the CoD series.
> ...


Bobby Kodick says he wants his yearly releases on time.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 8, 2011)

Pear said:
			
		

> Same engine... really?
> People are complaining now, "Bawww, Black ops is getting boring already. It sucks!"
> It doesn't. The game itself, from a technical standpoint, is amazing. But the reason everyone's already getting bored of it is because we've played essentially the same game four times.
> CoD4- Revolutionary for its time, basic structure for the rest of the CoD series.
> ...


Preach it, bro.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 8, 2011)

Makes me sick when people play cod only for mulitiplayer.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 8, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Makes me sick when people play cod only for mulitiplayer.


I know. In my view, campaign is really the only thing that kept me playing MW2 before Black ops. And I still play campaign in black ops more than multiplayer.....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 8, 2011)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would still be playing Black ops campaign if the *censored.3.0*ing achievements weren't glitched!!!!!!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 8, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am i the only one who isnt affected by glitched achievements


----------



## Mino (Jan 8, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Makes me sick when people play cod only for mulitiplayer.


That's funny, because the last three Call of Duty games have some of the lowest-quality single player gameplay I've ever seen.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 8, 2011)

Animefan said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the internet very few aren't. The only to get it I think is to do it all in one go.

@trevor *Opinions!* CoD 2, MW1, Black Ops and MW2 all have amazing stories. 
Now I'm not saying PLAY STORY EVERYDAY ON VET! I hate it when these "MLG l33t pros don't even bother with it in the slightest.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 8, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actaully skipped rebirth island using 3arc unlock and i still got the the trophy when i revisited the level....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 8, 2011)

Animefan said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just said trophy... 360 is the one with the problem I think.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 8, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XBOX 360 SUX THEN LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 8, 2011)

Animefan said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Valve games are the worst offender.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 8, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rly?


----------



## Mino (Jan 8, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> @trevor Opinions! CoD 2, MW1, Black Ops and MW2 all have amazing stories.
> Now I'm not saying PLAY STORY EVERYDAY ON VET! I hate it when these "MLG l33t pros don't even bother with it in the slightest.


 :O 

That's clever!  Who'd have thought that my opinion was an opinion?  Thanks for pointing _that_ out.

I liked Modern Warfare's story, but Modern Warfare 2's story was a rushed-out piece of garbage.  They took every gimmick they had in CoD4 and basically just doubled it.  No nuance, no intrigue.  The stories to begin with are pretty boilerplate military fiction.  I will also say that I thought Black Ops's story was by far the most interesting.  But, if you want a good story in an action game, Call of Duty is not the best place to find it.

However, I'm not talking about the story.  I'm talking about the gameplay.  It is quite obvious that the single player game environment is engineered from the starting point of the multiplayer.  The game's combat style is simply not suited for the type of environment and AI that the single player game has, demonstrated by the fact that the developers saw the need to allow the game to practically aim for you.  Additionally, the way the game is often kept afloat by gameplay gimmicks littered throughout the missions makes me often feel like I'm in a long, extended cutscene.

I really don't know who you're talking about when you say "MLG l33t pros", because it seems like you're not actually referring to anyone.  But you seem to have quite the personal investment in the way others play what is, essentially, glorified and popular shovelware.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 8, 2011)

Id say WAW had the best campaign it was quite sad when roebuck or polonsky died and it had co-op.....
actually why has campaign co op been taken out?
Its like a step back...


----------



## AndyB (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 8, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


valve games on xbox

oh you make me laugh


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 8, 2011)

*trevor said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				trevor said:
			
		

> That's funny, because the last three Call of Duty games have some of the lowest-quality single player gameplay I've ever seen.


You seemed to be saying that as a fact.

MW2 Story is my 3rd favorite, re-playable missions and they had some pretty shocking twists imo.  Black ops was extremely interesting. I know CoD isn't the Single player standard that's not was I was trying to solicit.

The "gimmicks" are to make the game interesting instead of just going from A to B shooting people.  My definition of a "MLG l33t pro" is the kind of people who devote themselves to mulitplayer and mulitplayer only. I know multiple people  who only play CoD 4, WaW, Black Ops, MW2, and other FPS without ever touching the single player experiences of any of the games. 




			
				trevor said:
			
		

> But you seem to have quite the personal investment in the way others play what is, essentially, glorified and popular shovelware.


 What?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 8, 2011)

*trevor said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				trevor said:
			
		

> That's funny, because the last three Call of Duty games have some of the lowest-quality single player gameplay I've ever seen.


You seemed to be saying that as a fact.

MW2 Story is my 3rd favorite, re-playable missions and they had some pretty shocking twists imo.  Black ops was extremely interesting. I know CoD isn't the Single player standard that's not was I was trying to solicit.

The "gimmicks" are to make the game interesting instead of just going from A to B shooting people.  My definition of a "MLG l33t pro" is the kind of people who devote themselves to mulitplayer and mulitplayer only. I know multiple people  who only play CoD 4, WaW, Black Ops, MW2, and other FPS without ever touching the single player experiences of any of the games. 




			
				trevor said:
			
		

> But you seem to have quite the personal investment in the way others play what is, essentially, glorified and popular shovelware.


 What?


----------



## Mino (Jan 8, 2011)

> trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qualitative descriptions are almost always opinions.  And I'm really getting bewildered at how many people seem to think that my opinions are somehow claimed to be fact.



> MW2 Story is my 3rd favorite, re-playable missions and they had some pretty shocking twists imo.  Black ops was extremely interesting. I know CoD isn't the Single player standard that's not was I was trying to solicit.


Whaat.  The only real twist I remember in MW2 was that a main character died.  Then they did that two more times.



> The "gimmicks" are to make the game interesting instead of just going from A to B shooting people.  My definition of a "MLG l33t pro" is the kind of people who devote themselves to mulitplayer and mulitplayer only. I know multiple people  who only play CoD 4, WaW, Black Ops, MW2, and other FPS without ever touching the single player experiences of any of the games.


Yes, but largely scripted events are a poor substitute for a comparable time spent in solid gameplay.  Call of Duty has to break it up because the game otherwise _does_ get incredibly dull and repetitive.



> trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See:


> Makes me sick when people play cod only for mulitiplayer.


----------



## Mino (Jan 8, 2011)

> trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qualitative descriptions are almost always opinions.  And I'm really getting bewildered at how many people seem to think that my opinions are somehow claimed to be fact.



> MW2 Story is my 3rd favorite, re-playable missions and they had some pretty shocking twists imo.  Black ops was extremely interesting. I know CoD isn't the Single player standard that's not was I was trying to solicit.


Whaat.  The only real twist I remember in MW2 was that a main character died.  Then they did that two more times.



> The "gimmicks" are to make the game interesting instead of just going from A to B shooting people.  My definition of a "MLG l33t pro" is the kind of people who devote themselves to mulitplayer and mulitplayer only. I know multiple people  who only play CoD 4, WaW, Black Ops, MW2, and other FPS without ever touching the single player experiences of any of the games.


Yes, but largely scripted events are a poor substitute for a comparable time spent in solid gameplay.  Call of Duty has to break it up because the game otherwise _does_ get incredibly dull and repetitive.



> trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See:


> Makes me sick when people play cod only for mulitiplayer.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 8, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, PS3 has the same problem. I eventually unlocked them all when I sat down on a snowy day and just ran through campaign on Vet/Hardened.

@Anime: If you beat the other mission and then revisit that, it'll unlock.

MW2 had the worst campaign really. The only exciting part was fighting Russian Soldiers in America, and even they it was kinda boring.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 8, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, PS3 has the same problem. I eventually unlocked them all when I sat down on a snowy day and just ran through campaign on Vet/Hardened.

@Anime: If you beat the other mission and then revisit that, it'll unlock.

MW2 had the worst campaign really. The only exciting part was fighting Russian Soldiers in America, and even they it was kinda boring.


----------



## Brad (Jan 9, 2011)

AndyB said:
			
		

>


lol


----------



## Brad (Jan 9, 2011)

AndyB said:
			
		

>


lol


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 9, 2011)

You know whos cool *censored.3.0*ing Reznov


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 9, 2011)

You know whos cool *censored.3.0*ing Reznov


----------

